# First MMA class



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 21, 2010)

Last Sunday, I wandered in and trained in an MMA class.  The school where the class is taught, Kang's Blackbelt Academy, is downstairs from where I teach kendo on Friday evenings (I rent space from a ballet studio).  Since teaching there, I have had a few conversations with the MMA coach, Mr. Evan Delsack.  He'd mentioned the class to me several times and I told him that I was interested in improving my hand techniques, particularly in regards to my punches (which I consider to be passable except for my jabs which have always been weak).

The warmup was quite impressive, with a lot of strength building drills.  He was focusing on Muay Thai (both kicking and boxing).  I stayed for about an hour and forty five minutes, so I never got to the grappling portion, but I finally, after all these years, have fixed my weak jabs thanks to this man.  

The class had a good structure and Mr. Delsack did a very nice job of communicting the technical aspects of the techniques he was teaching.  

Will I go back?  Absolutely.  Probably more on a here and there basis rather than on a regular basis due to time constraints, but I was impressed with the class.

And that was my first hands on experience in an MMA class.

Daniel


----------

